# My projector upgrade is here!



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I just got confirmation that my newer used Sanyo PLV Z4 will be here today just in time for our Thanks giving long weekend. :bigsmile:I understand that its not the best compared to whats out there now but for us its an upgrade from the Z2 that we had.
Any thoughts or opinions on the Z4, was it worth the upgrade? It only has 125hrs on the bulb apparently this is the second bulb to be used in the projector.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have 3k on my bulb and while it is dimmer, it is still plenty bright.

You can't beat the lens shift for placement options. I have mine in the back corner. We can play Wii without blocking the screen! 

It's a really good projector, just wish it was 1080p, but that's for the next theater.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya, the lens shift on the Sanyo's is fantastic. 
Sadly UPS did not show up yesterday :sad: so now I have to wait until Tuesday because Monday is a holiday here.


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrates on your new Pj. Hope it would be worth spending


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, Have had it for a week now and the Z4 is defiantly an improvement over the Z2 that I had. The image looks like it has better resolution even though its still only a 720p display. The blacks are much better and contrast is great due to the Sanyos ability to automatically adjust the iris depending on the brightness of the scene.
All in all I am very happy with this projector and will be keeping it for at least 2 years.


----------

